# Cylon Centurion Sound & Light



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Stan at Starling Tech just sent a video. It's really cool.

In addition to the sweeping "eye" it will have simulated gunfire and sounds for all the features. It will be a plug and Play install and won't require cutting up the kit for power or switch access. Look for this kit to be available around Thanksgiving

What he did to bring life to Robbie the Robot and the B9 he is doing for the Moebius Cylon Centurion.

Click on the image to see the short test vid.







[/URL][/IMG]

[Steve


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow ... nice. But the eye seem to be moving a little too fast.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Man, you weren't kidding..the vid is playing too fast...lemme fix dat.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Take a look now...

Sound in a day or two. I'll have a build up very soon and you can see how cool it is.








[/URL][/IMG]

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I shot a quick vid of the Raider last night.
The Centurion board is different, and there will be a sound module, but the effects will be just as cool!







[/URL][/IMG]

I'll post a demo build vid of the centurion soon.

http://starling-tech.com/


Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's a new vid of the sound and light kit.
Stan did a great job on this one.
it dosen't have the "peripheral vision" problems the other kits seem to have, and there is an AUX jack in the sound card to connect external speakers. The built in speaker sounds fine, but it's really cool hooked up to externals..
I'm doing a build of this as we speak, so more pics soon.
It has 3 switches,1: Power on: (Lighted eye sweep) 2:Sound effect for eye sweep, and 3: gun effects that also enables gun lights...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAasH9sFbu8
Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice work, Steve!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

It's not me , so far it's all Stan. The sound and light kit is a hoot!

This kit is problematic, Moebius did a great job. Most of the kits seams disappear with care, but the builder needs to take the time to dress the seams and mask, paint, dress the seams and mask,..paint.. folks who rushed this one to be first will need to build a second one I think.

In my flow chart this kit it titled the "Seamstress" 

Pics tomorrow..

Steve


----------



## Antsnest (Jul 26, 2011)

steve123 said:


> it dosen't have the "peripheral vision" problems the other kits seem to have,


Not sure what you mean here, what problem is this exactly?

In the video I'm seeing 15 seconds of titles and then less than a second of the Cylon - is that intentional, or did the video get truncated?

Ant


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks, it's a bad link.
Try this one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAasH9sFbu8

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

All I see when I work on the face of this thing is *baboon*.

getting the head ready for primer and a little filler:









The seams are there..but if you spend some time with them they are almost invisible...this is a pic of unglued just holding it together:








and a little light blocker:









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I painted the wires that might be exposed in the neck joint:









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This kit has very tight tolerances. if the fit looks good before you paint and assemble, the layers of paint might push the seams apart.

The snout/ vent thing will fit after you assemble the sides of the head..but it needs a little sanding to slide in the slot provided for it.









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The ball shaped neck gimbal is a tight fit, but it *does* fit..you need to make sure the lower areas behind the jaw area are free of flash, again, a few coats of paint can cause a problem.
















if the paint layers cause the parts not to fit....file behind the Jaw areas again..it won't show later.

Steve


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Cool - but in the video it looks like the roving effect and the sound is not synchronous. Can you show a longer sequence?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm finishing up the head today...I'll power up the board and we can see. In person the sound and light are synched...it's getting lost in translation for some reason..that's why we changed the links the first time.

Silver looks good, pics in a bit

















Looking at the profile is a hoot! I have the same bicycle helmet..It's a Gyro
Steve


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

steve123 said:


> ...Looking at the profile is a hoot! I have the same bicycle helmet..It's a Gyro
> Steve


Time to up-scale the lighting kit for bicycle helmets


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hee hee..where I live it's all uphill..leaving,.. coming home...my bike is dusty.

Here is a vid I took with my DSLR.. 







[/URL][/IMG]

Guys who need more perfect sound/ light sync usually are talented enough to build their own boards.. 

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Working on the legs and arms now. The seams can be tamed with just a little work with a sanding stick:
















my Centurion is a little more Roman than the others...

















Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

New video..I like the red Cowl lining, but I'm a weirdo.. roll the "r" when you say ROME!







[/URL][/IMG]

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Worked on the base a bit. I can see why others chose power inside the kit due to the difficulties with the kit's construction.

But I always opt for power out, that way the kit isn't subjected to opening and closing the hatches/parts..and the inevitable damage that happens when you are digging around trying to open a battery hatch.








Normally the kits we have been adding sound and light to have bases that can accomodate the electronics. When they can't like the Centurion kit, we do this easy base. It's a picture frame with the kit base glued on top.
Everything fits underneath, batteries, sound unit, switches.









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here's an early shot of the figure..we are running power up the left leg into the left arm, then the head.























[/IMG]

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Cut out the holes for the three function switches:


















Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

( Read this in Boris Karloff's voice)

The final steps were a bit harrowing..but the monster is alive and well and waiting for a few additional parts...















[/URL][/IMG]
The sound board has a jack for sound-out too, it's really cool with an amplified speaker hooked up







[/URL][/IMG]

http://starling-tech.com/

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is a pic of how I did the switches.
The kit comes pre wired.
#1 Power on #2 Eye Sweep sound. #3 gun rocket/explosion sound.








And here's the pic all the folks have been dying to see, yup even the back seams are dressed.
This is a really nice kit, you just need to pay attention to how you assemble the parts.









Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Almost done..touch up some seams and attach to the base to get the correct angle on his guns..

I think the hands were my favorite part of the kit, they were creepy/cool.



















Steve


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Beautiful work sir!!!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! This really was a fun build..A little vacation for me..

















The light kit is simple to install, you do need to drill holes in the body to allow the wiring and fibre optics to pass through, but no soldering is required...
Even the switches and battery box are already wired up.

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is a shot of under the base.

I epoxied the battery box and the sound unit down. Super glued the 3 switches in and done.

















here is a nice CLEAN vid..just click the pic:







[/URL][/IMG]
Again, the 3 switches control ,all power, eye sound, and gun sound.

Steve


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the scheme you gave your Centurion ... very unique and it also helped break the colour monotone. Still undecided over the "Roman" look though


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you!.. I know, the Roman thing is all me..but if I could find a really fine scarlet cape....

Where you suprised how tall it got once you did final assembly?
I was..this thing is big!

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is a new video.. much nicer quality.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tcxzkjqKbE


Steve


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Hm... roving eye light and humming sound are still not synchronous. That ruins the effect for me.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

For that price point it ain't gonna get better than that.

When yours is ready to show, send us a video.

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice job, guys. The finish is superb!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

steve123 said:


> For that price point it ain't gonna get better than that.
> 
> When yours is ready to show, send us a video.


Interesting how you react when someone is just honest. Should I say "wow, just wow", when it isn't? I mentioned the synchronicity problem right from the beginning, and you always said "in reality it is synchron".

Well, your last video shows that it is not.

And now you are offended that I simply mentioned this fact?

I NEVER said that I could do anything like that. But is this a reason not to say the truth? I can't program a PC operating system, but I can see flaws in them, for instance. And although I can't build such an electronic devise, I can see flaws in its functionality. 

And while you're saying "for that price it won't get any better" - in my eyes this set isn't cheap (because that is what you're trying to say), but expensive. And for that price point I expect nothing but a nearly perfect product.

I'm pretty sure that others will like your product. And I don't want to start a war here. I'm just saying that although it is a nice effect, the problem with the not synchronized sound ruins it for me, so I won't get one. IF the sound would be synchronous I would buy one, definitely, and maybe even more than one.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This kit was really a hoot to build.









Looks like 3 more in the pipeline.

Steve


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

steve123 said:


> This kit was really a hoot to build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice..ah...err...coccyx???

:tongue:


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry he turned to kill a teuton slave just as I took the pic...llol

Steve


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Stan tweaked the sync between eye and sound.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXc0jPvRamA

The kit is available both ways if you gotta have it poifect .....
Steve


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Perfect now!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

My friend in the SF Bay Area got his, and he said the sync was really good. Don't know if he got the latest version, or not. But he's a happy camper.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks Guys!
Stan is a picky as Marco..he wants folks to like his creations!

Steve


----------

